# Fishing in Mt Pleasant?



## PikeMaster373

Anybody know of any lakes near mt pleasant i can get some fish? I've fished Halls, Stevenson, and Littlefield with no such luck. I was hoping someone knew of a lake I could go to around here and get into the fish...Thanks.


----------



## waterfoul

I'd probably take a drive to Chippewa or something. Not much close to Mt. Pleasant really.


----------



## Bailipanga

What are you fishing for? Are you fishing from a boat or shore? Let me know those 2 things and I can give you some ideas.


----------



## The_Don

Bailipanga said:


> What are you fishing for? Are you fishing from a boat or shore? Let me know those 2 things and I can give you some ideas.


Say your fishing from shore. I have relatives there and will probably be going in a couple weeks. I will probably take my fly rod since it doesnt get much use, and a spinning reel rod. I'd like to do a little trout fishing, but if bass is whats available i'll do that.


----------



## PikeMaster373

Anything really. I'd like some walleye, but I don't know of any lakes that produce walleye around here. But i do have a good size boat so I can go wherever.


----------



## Bailipanga

For walleye your best bet is Lake Isabella but you have to know someone out there to get a day pass and key. Coldwater lake has ok walleye fishing in it. Try trolling crawler harnesses from coldwater park south towards the boy scout camp, and also around the humps in the middle towards the south west. Coldwater is also great for small mouth fishing. Fish a senko along the drop offs. They say there are walleye in littlefield but I have never caught any...heck i've only caught a handfull of fish on that lake..it's a tough lake to fish. Halls lake is one of my favs for bass. Work a senko on the outside edges of the weeds on the east shore line..if thats not producing work your way into the shore hitting theweed pockets. There are some decent pike in there also...try spinnerbaits or live minnows.

For shore fishing I'd drive up towards Weidman and fish the Chippewa at coldwater road. You can bank fish or wade in the water up and down. Some great small mouth fishing. I heard they do pretty good sometime near the damn for walleyes up stream towards lake Isabella. Merdian park off of Merdian rd south of 20 also has good bank fishing for smallies. Dont go on the weekends because the tubers will chase you away. As for trout..I haven't trout fished around here maybe someone else knows a good stream.


----------



## PikeMaster373

Thanks for the info. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Bailipanga

fyi for coldwater if you want to launch at the park it's $8 if you dont have a parks pass...there is a free launch on beal city rd but it can only fit 1 car at a time and is pretty shallow


----------



## ABuckeye

Thanks for sharing the info below. While visiting Mt. Pleasant, I took my newly adopted son from Latvia to fish for the first time in the US. Fishing Halls lake with him from my canoe was a blast. The fish were biting and he caught largemouth, pike and even a perch. Absolute highlight of the weekend in Michigan.





Bailipanga said:


> For walleye your best bet is Lake Isabella but you have to know someone out there to get a day pass and key. Coldwater lake has ok walleye fishing in it. Try trolling crawler harnesses from coldwater park south towards the boy scout camp, and also around the humps in the middle towards the south west. Coldwater is also great for small mouth fishing. Fish a senko along the drop offs. They say there are walleye in littlefield but I have never caught any...heck i've only caught a handfull of fish on that lake..it's a tough lake to fish. Halls lake is one of my favs for bass. Work a senko on the outside edges of the weeds on the east shore line..if thats not producing work your way into the shore hitting theweed pockets. There are some decent pike in there also...try spinnerbaits or live minnows.
> 
> For shore fishing I'd drive up towards Weidman and fish the Chippewa at coldwater road. You can bank fish or wade in the water up and down. Some great small mouth fishing. I heard they do pretty good sometime near the damn for walleyes up stream towards lake Isabella. Merdian park off of Merdian rd south of 20 also has good bank fishing for smallies. Dont go on the weekends because the tubers will chase you away. As for trout..I haven't trout fished around here maybe someone else knows a good stream.


----------



## swguy

I appreciate the tips I found on this site. I fished on August 30th and 31st, 2014. I want to contribute and perhaps help others. Here are my notes:

I tried Newton Creek, on Hatchery Rd. (127 N of Mt. P, to US 10 W - 1st exit on Old State Rd - immediate Right.) I found it very difficult to cast due to overhanging branches. Narrow, difficult to wade at places.


Next I tried the Tobacco River, North Branch, on Mannsiding Rd. It was wider, a little easier to navigate than Newton Creek, but I still landed many casts in branches  I caught nothing here either.


I also tried the Chippewa River at Buckleys - on M20 West of Mt. Pleasant, in between Winn Rd and Coldwater Rd. I waded downstream an hour to a small lake. Saw many (Walleyes?) breaking the surface, (8:15am?) but couldnt catch anything on crawlers, trout spinners, spoons, bass lures, etc. 

The next day, I waded upstream a few 100 yards in the afternoon and caught 6 small smallmouths, just before the golf-cart bridge, where there are wooden boardwalks on both sides of the river. Theres a deep pool in the shade of a large tree there. I saw many large fish as I waded across to free a snagged lure, but I couldnt get a large one to bite. I caught the small ones on a Mepps, and on a Panther Martin (red, gold blade).

Have fun - I did!


----------



## chevyguy1414

The Chippewa river at the cold water rd bridge. You can also try to access it from river road. I have caught pike, eyes, rock bass, perch, suckers, and bass from all of those locations. You can also try cold water lake at the cove on Weidman rd. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## chevyguy1414

You could also try lake Isabella. I believe there is 1 public pavilion, but the rest are private and there is security that drives around. I grew up on that lake and have caught some hogs out of it. The past few years it seems like the size of the fish has gone down and numbers have decreased as the construction around the lake increases. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## salmonslammer

Float a canoe down from m20... Huptchers (sp) pit holds walleye and smallies... Lots of deep holes that hold fish. Always did better on eyes towards the headwaters... And the dams in the spring. Of course that was before they reworked em.

Used to wade meridian road a mile either way... Small spinners/spinnerbaits and crawler harnesses were my baits of choice.

Caught my PB smallie out of the chip... 23"!

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

